# Recent Bee Removal



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, that is incredible. Bees are so freaking cool!!! Nice work on the cutout, glad you found the queen.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Got to love the cutouts from anything abandoned (a little more caution in the wind), and not to mention not having to put anything back together. Looks like you will have some great treatment free genetics, and honey hoarders to boot. Queen on the second frame, Whooty whoo, I am guessing little to no smoke was used? I can't wait till the cutout season starts here, and the phone keeps ringing.


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

I had to look twice to see where you were! I'm in Wisconsin and we have 30 degrees and 40 mph winds right now...any cutout is staying put till more favorable weather decides to roll in!!!


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Got to love that asbestos shingle siding. Looks like you did a good job.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

G3

You have a keen eye picking up the asbestos shingles. We discussed that before I did the demo. I was careful not to cut them just remove them and place them all in a plastic bag.


----------

